# Agitation harnesses



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

The gallery pics of the Boerboel working caught my attention. I think that is one of those Can-am velcro across the chest harnesses. I heard great things about them and bought one for Gator, my 73ish pound Mal that has a history of snapping harnesses. He does not maintain pressure on a backtie, he hurls himself repeatedly against the harness (we use a bungee to save his spine) and we've been through many harness manufacturers. Supposedly they were super strong....uh, wrong. THANK GOD he had a reliable call off, it would have been a nasty, nasty hospital visit. He stressed the velcro and walked right through it. 
I have been through a whole lot of harnesses and I am now using an Amish leather harness. Its held up so far but I am mortified and never work him without a backup lead to a secure collar anymore. What have others' experiences been with truly trustworthy agitation harnesses?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I have mine made by the Amish also...Mt. Eaton Harness in Mt. Eaton, Ohio.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> The gallery pics of the Boerboel working caught my attention. I think that is one of those Can-am velcro across the chest harnesses. I heard great things about them and bought one for Gator, my 73ish pound Mal that has a history of snapping harnesses. He does not maintain pressure on a backtie, he hurls himself repeatedly against the harness (we use a bungee to save his spine) and we've been through many harness manufacturers. Supposedly they were super strong....uh, wrong. THANK GOD he had a reliable call off, it would have been a nasty, nasty hospital visit. He stressed the velcro and walked right through it.
> I have been through a whole lot of harnesses and I am now using an Amish leather harness. Its held up so far but I am mortified and never work him without a backup lead to a secure collar anymore. What have others' experiences been with truly trustworthy agitation harnesses?


If I was to buy a new one I would get this one...I've seen there stuff and its nice...
http://customk9design.com/catalogzen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_16&products_id=44


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Using a tac-black ray allen right now, seems to be a great balance between strength and bulk.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> If I was to buy a new one I would get this one...I've seen there stuff and its nice...
> http://customk9design.com/catalogzen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_16&products_id=44


That's a pretty Road Warrior/crude looking harness.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I got one of these. http://cgi.ebay.com/AMISH-MADE-COW-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5310ae9e
Good price and well made


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a pretty Road Warrior/crude looking harness.


I have a collar from them 2 inch , I saw the 1 1/4 inch harness on a Rottie. Didn't look bulky at all


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Mine's a hybrid-purpose harness, for agitation or tracking.





















> *Yurkiw Protection & tracking Dog Harness*
> 
> Named after the New Westminster, B.C. Police K9 Officer 'Dave Yurkiw' that designed it. The Yurkiw Protection and tracking Dog Harness is the most Versatile dog harness we have ever built. The Yurkiw Protection and tracking Dog Harness is a favorite with Police K9 Officers but can also be a excellent dog harness for Schutzhund agitation and/or tracking. The side adjustments are made with heavy velcro for a perfect fit. The buckle that attaches the belly strap is a "cop lock" buckle, which is a 3 point release buckle for extra security. The two 'D' rings on the side can be used for pulling. The Breast Plate is Made with Our high quality latigo leather and padded with felt padding.
> 
> http://www.prodogz.com/schutzhund-harnesses.html


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey, I have one of those as well, but from here.

http://dogsportgear.com/Yurkiw_Protection_and_tracking_Dog_Harness.htm

Same price, but I think it's stronger if you buy it here...kinda like beer :razz:


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

I have three...two leather and a biothane. When I was just getting started I used the SigK9 leather tracking harness...considering they were the only equipment folks in the area when I started back in college (I believe I bought my black one from Mike Suttle). I plain just like leather generally and three years later the harnesses are still in pretty good shape...I did upgrade to a biothane harness about the summer of last year because the side release buckles were just that much more convenient (I like leather so much it took a bit to get me over my stubborness of not wanting to go to leather alternatives....buuuuuut it's hard not to try new materials when they're *right there*).

-Cate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

My first harness was a horsehalter with a small adjustment made,worked like a charme and very strong.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for some of the suggestions...keep 'em coming!
He has already broken two Ray Allens, the CanAm, a fordogtrainer and a couple other manufacturer's harnesses. For some reason, it does not matter how tightly I fit the breast strap on this design: http://www.rayallen.com/fullsize/1321/91, I can't seem to keep one on any of my dogs during agitation. 
I kinda like the hybrid design, though.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I had one made by a local Mennonite (horse) harness maker. I copied the pattern from another club member's harness. Holding up well, so far. I can get pictures, if you would like.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have this one http://www.dogsportgear.com/Ultra_Leather_Dog_Harness.htm I really like it, it's very strong and I like the big buckles, easy to do and undo, in the dark, with a struggling dog!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We hav e them made for us and cost $50, padded chest and hand loop at the top.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 2 leather from For Dog trainers with the side snaps & handles and a Biothane. I like the Leather best. I just feel like it's more sturdy. JMO. Biothane is good to just hose off though but as for toughness, I'll stick with the Amish made leather. :wink:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

What part of the harness usually breaks? Rivets, stitching, buckles, the leather itself? I'm thinking it might be better to design your own, anyway, based on what fails...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How old is this dog that he is still on the backtie ?? I am curious to what you are doing that still required this.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW, this is strange. I have sold thousands of harnesses with Signature K-9 and never heard of any of them breaking. The fact that your dog has broken several now is interesting. He must have a technique like you said by backing up and hitting the end of the line really hard, but even then it is hard for me to imagine him breaking one of the heavy duty leather harness that are sold by Sig. K-9. But those harnesses are also sold by many other equipment vendors and it is likely that you have already tried that type as well. 
Maybe the next option is to work him on a shorter line from a back tie so he cant get the speed to snap the harness. Or maybe on a slippery surface so he cant get the traction. I am curious to hear what part is failing on the harness. Do you have any pictures of the ones that broke?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

They have broken in a variety of places. Ill look and post pics if I can find any of them. The first to break is the only I know I still own. It was a Ray Allen tracking style harness and the 1" metal D-ring just bent and broke. I figured "fair enough, its labeled as a tracking harness" and bought their agitation harness. Nice huge D-ring...The rivet along the shoulder strap popped through the leather. Oh well. The Can-AM velcro harness I mentioned, he stressed the velcro every time he hammered the end of the backtie and it slipped a little each time I guess until it just gave completely. The leather was too thin on one of them and it actually tore at the buckle hole, another was a popped rivet, and I recall one broken buckle. 

Jeff, I rarely backtie him anymore. The last time we did (just to give you an example of why an adult is still ever in harness), we were working on his Bark and Hold and wanted a consistent distance from the helper. Most of his out/guard has been on a suit but I plan to get a gay Schutzhund title on him so we needed to teach a less pushy Bark and Hold. When we do more patrol type work with him, I occasionally still work him in a harness, even though not on a backtie. Mostly, I just want to find something I can trust, regardless of what Im using it for. 


Mike: I can't recall ever having owned a Sig K-9 harness, so I don't think hes actually broken one of them, lol. Perhaps thats the next I should try. I already work him on a short line with a shock absorber. Hes a strong dog, but hes not that much stronger than a whole bunch of strong dogs out there so Im beginning to think Im just cursed when it comes to harnesses (on this dog, anyway).


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> They have broken in a variety of places. Ill look and post pics if I can find any of them. The first to break is the only I know I still own. It was a Ray Allen tracking style harness and the 1" metal D-ring just bent and broke. I figured "fair enough, its labeled as a tracking harness" and bought their agitation harness. Nice huge D-ring...The rivet along the shoulder strap popped through the leather. Oh well. The Can-AM velcro harness I mentioned, he stressed the velcro every time he hammered the end of the backtie and it slipped a little each time I guess until it just gave completely. The leather was too thin on one of them and it actually tore at the buckle hole, another was a popped rivet, and I recall one broken buckle.
> 
> Jeff, I rarely backtie him anymore. The last time we did (just to give you an example of why an adult is still ever in harness), we were working on his Bark and Hold and wanted a consistent distance from the helper. Most of his out/guard has been on a suit but I plan to get a gay Schutzhund title on him so we needed to teach a less pushy Bark and Hold. When we do more patrol type work with him, I occasionally still work him in a harness, even though not on a backtie. Mostly, I just want to find something I can trust, regardless of what Im using it for.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, my Ray Allen 'agitation' harness broke exactly the way you described. To their credit, they did replace it with one of their padded tracking harnesses- which has done the job so far.


----------

